# send message to pcs on lan



## Shikhar (Jul 14, 2005)

I have my PC on sify 's lan. I wanted to send message to my friend 's pc whose ip address i know.

How do i send message to him???


----------



## siriusb (Jul 14, 2005)

Obviously, you both have to be in the same lan and sify must allow it.

```
net send 192.168.1.8 "This is how."
```


----------



## vinayasurya (Jul 14, 2005)

Make sure that messenger service is on both pc. And use the command suggested by siriub


----------



## blacklight (Jul 15, 2005)

siriusb said:
			
		

> Obviously, you both have to be in the same lan and sify must allow it.
> 
> ```
> net send 192.168.1.8 "This is how."
> ```



if u find typing the ip address cumbersome ,u could also substitute the user name instead of the ip address.


----------



## crashuniverse (Jul 15, 2005)

messenger service is by default running unless one disables it from service. so make sure that. and instead of ip address u can give CMP NAME on the domain.

Ex:
net send crash hi how r u doing?


----------



## hack expert (Jul 15, 2005)

well u can select one of many lan messengers to help u out  they are serverless n just have to start on ur`s and ur friends pc and then u can chat share files do everything 

IP messenger --this is a  nice free ware
quick tools -- freeware

Link:
*www.geocities.com/matterlogic/QuickTools.zip
hope it is helpful


----------



## siriusb (Jul 15, 2005)

blacklight said:
			
		

> if u find typing the ip address cumbersome ,u could also substitute the user name instead of the ip address.



You could also use a computer's name. Just do a 
	
	



```
net view
```
 to view all computers' names in the lan, then U can substitute the ip with the name.
We had a primitive lan chat by doing a 
	
	



```
net send * "Anybody want a pizza?"
```
 for broadcast messages and sending msg to particular users as a primitive pm.


----------



## GNUrag (Jul 15, 2005)

You may try install a local Jabber server on one of the machines. Everyone can then pass messages regardless of the ISP allowing it or not over the LAN


----------



## Shikhar (Jul 15, 2005)

thanks all.


----------

